# Outback Gulf King?



## riverman1 (May 23, 2012)

I have noticed Outbacks seem to be favored greatly over Revos for off shore fishing. On the West Coast and other places it seems Revos may more popular. Why is this and do you think Outbacks are better suited for offshore in this area? My use would be primarily trolling.


----------



## Playin hooky (May 7, 2018)

my experience revos cut threw water faster. Outbacks have better stability to I believe.


----------

